
The Commons Clause really isn't as important as we think it is - MilnerRoute
https://lwn.net/Articles/763226/rss
======
CM30
Yeah, it's not too likely this thing will catch on at all, so worrying that
it's going to kill open source or what not seems a tad premature right now.
It's like saying the 'just world' license we saw posted around earlier will be
damaging to open source... again, how many people do you think will actually
use it?

Remember the commons clause thing exists, be prepared in case projects do end
up using it, but don't act like some random license thing is suddenly going to
become the norm because one group started using it.

